# No spark... Robin SP-170



## First Gen

I've got a Ariens rototiller with a Subaru Robin SP-170 6.0 engine. It's about 3 years old. Used in the spring a late fall for about an hour each time. It would not start last fall so I used the Mantis we have and waited till now to see why it won't start. It appears to have no spark. Holding the plug wire with the plug end removed near ground and pulling the engine through shows no spark. Is this something I can fix without special tools? Thanks!


----------



## paulr44

First thing, check the oil level. Many newer engines won't have spark if the oil is low.

Secondly, you don't list the spec. but in one variation there is a part listed in the ign. system, "Lamp, Coil CP", I don't know if it's a light to indicate low oil or an ign. coil trigger module.

Often newer Japanese/Asian engines have resistor spark plug boots, which if NG will not allow the spark to pass through.

You can view the IPL and service manuals here:

http://www.robinamerica.com/productsupport.aspx?pid=161

If the link doesn't work, click on robin/subaru home, select support and drill down - it's pretty easy to get there.


----------



## First Gen

Thanks!!! That's interesting to learn. As soon as I get the chance I'll check the oil. That would be the best thing if that's all it was. I'll check out the link you sent too. Thanks SO MUCH for the suggestion!


----------



## First Gen

I checked the oil level put some in dried the wet plug and gave it a pull. With a big puff of black smoke the motor kicked right off!!!!!

THANKS FOR THE HELP!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## paulr44

KISS principal.

BTW for all who read this, Subaru / Robin has this nice feature I forgot about. Enter your engine numbers here to go directly to your IPL / parts quick-list

http://www.robinamerica.com/parts_stream.aspx


----------

